# Avoid Fontellanato!



## scoobypete (Sep 5, 2012)

We stayed there last week with friends on the aire under the big solar panels,friends car was parked next to us.
Couple of times during the course of the evening we noticed a black vw driving past but thought nothing of it.
Next morning when we were due to go i noticed the windscreen didnt look right...upon further investigation it became obvious that some kind of diesel/Kerosene mix had been thrown over the front of the van overnight,they even got it up and over the solar panel on the roof.

Quite why anyone would do this is unknown,we didnt hear it as it was bucketing down with rain for most of the night but its made a right mess of the van,despite washing it numerous times there is still huge grease spots all over it.

Havent let it ruin our trip but wouldnt want it to happen to anyone else so please avoid.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I'm surprised. We stayed there last summer and although there was a lot of comings and goings from lads in cars, even at 5am, they were way over the otherside of the massive car park. They were all going to the ice cream parlour/coffee shop.
Good stop, other than your experience, shade, space and free EHU. Short walk into a small town with moated "castle/house" and a bustling market.
Were you on your own when there or were other vans also on the sosta? I hope you get it all cleaned up OK.
p-c


----------



## scoobypete (Sep 5, 2012)

no other vans apart from a couple that looked like they had been there most of the winter.

We were parked on our own with our friends car next to us.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe you got away lightly..Could've been about to rob then disturbed. Diesel may have been to stop you driving away. Strange thing to do though


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*avoid Fontanellato*

How very sad. It is one of our favourite stop-overs, we have been there many times. 
Is it worth anyone reporting the incident to the town?

Helen


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

is Fontellanato in our campsite database as can't find it ?
If not why not add it plus a note about your experience


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*avoid Fontanellato*

It is not a campsite but a sosta, large carpark, water and emptying facilities for mh's, sweet little town with a castle with moat and museum.

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Fontanellato sosta here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3580

We looked at it last year and didn't fancy it, one of those 'gut feelings' and someone else did too if you read the review. We moved on up the road to Soragna where we had a nice nights sleep in the town square which has much better reports....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4853

Pete


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

We stopped there last march, arriving early afternoon. I went for a look round the town, when I returned there were two or three shifty looking characters looking at the van. An hour or so later one of these returned in a black car and drove slowly round and round looking at the van all the time. 

I must admit that this worried me, so we upped sticks and moved to another Sosta at Soragna, which is about five miles away.

So the problems of the OP doesn't surprise me, but it is a shame as it is otherwise a nice place.

I put a mention of our experience on the review at the time. Please take note if you are thinking of stopping over there.  

Sandy


----------



## scoobypete (Sep 5, 2012)

Not just us then,think we need to make someone aware of this?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

scoobypete said:


> Not just us then,think we need to make someone aware of this?


You have with the report you have made on the site


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

scoobypete said:


> Not just us then,think we need to make someone aware of this?


In retrospect, I suspect that it is well known in continental motorhome circles. The sosta is very handily placed for the main motorway south from Switzerland to Parma and points south and you would think that it would be popular, but it was deserted when we arrived.

Not sure what can be done except to put a stronger review in the campsite reviews section. Perhaps you could oblige with an account of your experiences.

Did you inform the local police? It may be that the authorities are not aware of the activities of these characters. There wasn't much I could do by way of reporting because I was acting on my suspicions rather than an actual attack.

Sandy


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

*Fontanellato*

Oh dear- I've just read about the sosta and I'm so sorry to hear about what happened. We have stayed there for the last four years en route to Ancona and never had anything happen. The toilets have never been open and the waste dump always seems to have been 'mis-used' to be polite...last year we watched Italians appearing to squirt water into their van doorway...don't know what they were doing.

I've just been on http://www.areasostaitalia.it/index.php?IdAreaS=249 and on http://www.campercontact.com/it/campersite/detail/id/6435#prId and it looks like the area now has a barrier and electricity which we never noticed before. Has anyone been recently? Is it a better idea to go to Solagna?


----------

